# WLan Router SE105 + Mirc



## Intrebid (27. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen ,

Bin seit kurtzem Stolzer Besitzer eines Siemens Gigaset -SE105  Router.

Läuft eigentlich top, nachdem ich mich durch 1000 Foren Durchgelesen habe.

Wo muss ich welche Einstellungen machen damit ich wieder on komme
Sehe vor Lauter Triggers und Ports denn Wald nicht mehr.

Folgendes Problem hab ich mit Mirc 6.03. 

Bekomme keine Verbindung mehr zum IRC.



[13:29] Closing Link: Intrebid by pelikaista.fi.quakenet.org (USER: Bad username)
-
[13:29] * Disconnected
This is the time i wasted on irc: 1sec
-
[13:29] * Connect retry #1 62.79.27.107 (6667)
-
[13:29] -62.79.27.107- *** Looking up your hostname
-
[13:29] -62.79.27.107- *** Checking Ident
-
[13:29] -62.79.27.107- *** Found your hostname
-
Your username is invalid.
Connect with your real username, in lowercase.
If your mail address were foo@bar.com, your username would be foo.
-
[13:29] Closing Link: Intrebid by tiscali.dk.quakenet.org (USER: Bad username)  


thx im Vorraus


----------



## gothic ghost (28. April 2004)

> Sehe vor Lauter Triggers und Ports denn Wald nicht mehr.


Wenn du sie schon siehst dann trage bei
Trigger Port = 6667
+
Puplic Port = 6667
ein.
Dann mußt du noch einen " Virtuellen Server " im Router definieren
der die Daten zu deinem Rechner weiterleitet.
Im Moment bist du für andere nicht erkennbar und daher 
USER: Bad username


----------



## Intrebid (28. April 2004)

Die Einstellungen hab ich gemacht,

und als virtuellen PC hab ich jetz meine IP vom PC 

  Private IP                         Privater Port      Typ           Öffentlicher Port  
     192.168.x.xx                    6667               Tcp                  6667

aber Klappt immer noch nicht, kommt die gleiche Fehlermeldung noch


----------



## mymario (2. Mai 2004)

*re.*

hi,

habe dasselbe Problem mit meinem (nicht WLAN-)Router (SMC Barricade).
Dieselbe Fehlermeldung, obwohl Port 6667 als Virtual Server meiner IP zugeteilt ist und obwohl IRC als Special App. mit Trigger Port 6667 und den Incoming Ports 6667-6669 definiert ist.
Was noch

thx im Voraus,

mario.


----------



## gothic ghost (2. Mai 2004)

*Re: re.*



> _Original geschrieben von mymario _
> hi,
> habe dasselbe Problem mit meinem (nicht WLAN-)Router (SMC Barricade).
> Dieselbe Fehlermeldung, obwohl Port 6667 als Virtual Server meiner IP zugeteilt ist und obwohl IRC als Special App. mit Trigger Port 6667 und den Incoming Ports 6667-6669 definiert ist.
> Was noch


Das aktivieren eines Virtual Server reicht wohl nicht aus.
SMC habe ich auch und dann dürfte es für dich einfacher sein,
unter Firewall -> DMZ
Public IP Address Client PC IP Address  eintragen.
Dort steht:
DMZ(Demilitarized Zone)
If you have a local client PC that cannot run an Internet application properly from behind the NAT firewall, then you can open the client up to *unrestricted two-way Internet access by defining a Virtual DMZ Host.*
und
Multiple PCs can be exposed to the Internet for two-way communications e.g. Internet gaming, video conferencing, or VPN connections.* To use the DMZ, you must set a static IP address for that PC.*
Bin zu faul es zu übersetzen, sorry.
Wenn es nicht verstanden wird, melden.


----------

